# Cisco VPN with certificate authentication

## CyberMuz

Hi!

Currently I'm connecting to VPN network usin vpnc. But from next month they are changing the authentication method and I will have to connect to VPN network using Certificate authentication. Is this possible from Gentoo? I have googled this but I didn't find that vpnc (or any other linux client) supports this. Is there a way to configure vpnc to support this?

I have been given .pfx certificate and I can use this certificate to connect to VPN from Windows using Cisco VPN client.

----------

## CyberMuz

[BUMP] Any ideas? I really don't want to use windows for this.  :Sad: 

----------

## WackyDoo

 *CyberMuz wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> Currently I'm connecting to VPN network usin vpnc. But from next month they are changing the authentication method and I will have to connect to VPN network using Certificate authentication. Is this possible from Gentoo? I have googled this but I didn't find that vpnc (or any other linux client) supports this. Is there a way to configure vpnc to support this?
> 
> I have been given .pfx certificate and I can use this certificate to connect to VPN from Windows using Cisco VPN client.

 

I haven't done this in gentoo, but a long time ago I successfully connected to a corporate CISCO VPN using openconnect with an older version of Ubunutu (the Windows client was Cisco Anyconnect).  Maybe this is where you should be looking in gentoo.

Caveats: I don't have much knowledge of Cisco VPNs e.g. openconnect vs. vpnc.  Make sure your VPN administrator is happy with you connecting with a linux client, especially if this is a corporate network.

----------

